# Espresso Tamper Sale



## AlexV

Looking for a new tamper, here is a chance to save some money.

Espresso Tamper UK

53mm, 57mm & 58mm Bases Available.


----------



## Glenn

Alex, do you stock the Espro tamper in 58mm? or is the Dyno 57mm tamper the closest you have?


----------



## AlexV

You can get the Espro 58mm from Espresso Warehouse. I only stock the Dyno 57mm, which sells well. You might be able to fit your own base to it. I will have a look what thread it has.


----------

